# Blanking off stock recirc valves.



## reece_the_bizzl (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all

Hope everyone is well.

Before I start this thread I'm fully aware there are going to be those who wish to say "chavtastic" or something like that so if we could keep it minimal I would appreciate it lol.

Today I blanked off the stock recircs on my r32 GTR in hope that I would gain a bit of chatter on gear change.

I literally fitted to metal plates between each valve and put it all back together,I have Greddy trust piping and filters but am getting no noise which I found odd?

Can anyone shed some light for me please.

Apologies if similar question has been answered in a different thread.

Cheers guys!


----------

